# Most successful instruments/companies?



## UCAudio (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anyone know which Kontakt developers/companies and products are the most successful in terms of sales and widespread use? I'm curious as to who's doing well at this from a business perspective.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 6, 2012)

The two companies I personally I have heard more about than any others is Vienna Symphonic Library and Eastwest/Quantum Leap. They are most I have heard that pros use as well as a lot of consumers.

But they actually don't develop for Kontakt anymore so to edit that, It would maybe be Sample Logic and ProjectSAM now...


----------



## victorv (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, CineSamples!!!


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 6, 2012)

I love Cinesamples! But I know more consumers who use those companies because they can get everything in one box...I personally have liked Cinesamples since they started though but they are a little lesser know than those two companies, though not any less good!


----------



## mk282 (Feb 6, 2012)

I presume AudioBro gets a lot of sales too, because they have topnotch products that are very sought after.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very true, I thought about mentioning them but wasn't sure how many people used their products...Great company indeed though.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 6, 2012)

It's simple enough to find out. Just write an email to Native Instruments pretending to be each of the Kontakt developers. In each of these emails, say that you're thinking of switching engines. Send all these emails at the same time.

Whichever gets answered first . . . 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dan Mott (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know if Evolution Series World percussion is a huge success or not, but I think Anthony Ammar is a genuinely nice guy and is keen to help customers. Wish more developers were like this.


----------



## pulse (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Thanks Dan-Jay for your kind words  we definitely try especially when it comes to customer service... end of the day you treat people the way you want to be treated, so ultimately we want to be treated nicely so its only natural to treat our customers with equal respect.

Talking a wee bit about sample library development, I can't say for all developers but I know for us, we just wanted to make a great sample library. But the big issue were the massive expenses involved... so we couldn't just make it for us so we needed to then make it available to the public even though it was a big financial risk... hopefully allowing us to recoup those expenses, plus a wee bit extra  

Often when making libraries there is a bit of pot luck... but ultimately you yourself should create something you want to use and hopefully other will too 

I should also mention I have a great deal of respect for many developers here, mentioning Spectrasonics, East West, 8Dio, CineSamples, AudioBro, Project Sam, VSL, Realitone... the list goes on 

Like my business partner Daniel Leffer and I, we both work full time in the music industry, Daniel as an Audio Engineer/Producer and myself as a Composer/Producer. So I guess our interest for sample library development came from our primary work.

Sorry if I went off topic 

Anthony


----------



## geronimo (Feb 9, 2012)

Soniccouture starts to be a good actor in this area _


----------



## wst3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd define successful developers very narrowly, and very selfishly as the developers that have successfully convinced me to part with my hard earned money - and helped me create more interesting mock-ups.

Probably not what the OP was looking for<G>


----------

